# IT jobs market in Montreal & Quebec City + If we need french to work



## gunakr (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Team, 

I am in beginning phase of immigration to Canada/Quebec.

recent announcement of Quebec, to move Quebec allowed me to process easily .(i am eligible with points required )

The process takes time + money , all my question are listed which allows me to process it faster and think forward to get migrated.

1) What is the IT job market say in QUEBEC city + Montreal . Do they expect candidate to be bilingual=> english & french ??

2) Is this sort of requirement , is also applicable for Finance based IT job ?

3) Is it easy to finish 3 years of IT jobs without any much issue?, so that later can be moved to ontario ? for english based jobs 

please do suggestion , any other aspects that are helpful  

Thanks
Mike


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you're going to Quebec City to live and work, you should expect to be able to survive in a French-only speaking environment from the time that you leave your home to go to work until the time that you return home at the end of the day, regardless of what industry you are working in unless, of course, you can find yourself a position with an English speaking company (these jobs would be difficult to come by, as you'd be competing with all of the other Anglophones in your industry who are looking for work, as well as the Francophones who also speak fluent English and are also looking for work).

Yes, there are people who _can_ and do speak English in Quebec City but for the most part you will find that they are unwilling to converse in English for the simple fact that French is the language that is primarily spoken in Quebec and they (the native Quebecker) are in no way obligated to speak in English to anyone at any time.

In Montréal, you will have a slightly easier time with English acceptance but you should still expect to be able to converse in both English _and_ French throughout your day.

Throughout Quebec, you will find that signage will be in French first with English in smaller print, if it's included at all and while the structure of Canadian French is the same as Parisian French, the _spoken_ language is markedly different... so much so that, as a new learner of French, you will likely have trouble understanding Canadian French if you've learned to listen to French as it is spoken in France.

I was born and raised in Canada and learned French from Year 8 until Year 11 and I also took a couple of French classes at university but I would _never_ go to Quebec for work unless I had an English language job offer to hand, as my spoken and aural (listening) French abilities are not quite strong enough to cope. I would have a slightly easier time of it now, with my husband, if we were to immigrate to Quebec (from the UK)... my Husband is trilingual (English, French and German) and could handle most of our day to day business until my French improved to a point where I'd feel comfortable being out and about without him... however, I foresee this taking several months (up to a year) for this fluency to be obtained.


Judging by your _English_ language ability in this post, I'd say that you would be better off improving your English skills and looking for a job in English Canada than trying to take on the challenges of learning to read/listen to/speak/write French to the degree of fluency required to survive in Quebec.


----------

